# Welches Web-Framework ist das richtige?



## Samson_Miller (19. Nov 2008)

Hey,

ich habe hier im Forum schon ein wenig geschaut, aber noch nichts richtiges gefunden.

Ich habe vor eine Web-Anwendung zu schreiben, als Framework wollte ich JSF verwenden. Beim surfen nach Infos zu JSF bin ich aber auf eine Vielzahl von Frameworks gestoßen:

- Struts shale
- JSF
- Wicket
- Tapestry
- GWT
- ZK
- etc.

Bisher habe bei alle meinen Web-Anwendungen Struts 1.3.8 verwendet, da das Framework aber nicht weiter entwickelt wird, wollte ich auf ein anderes Umsteigen. Da ich mit dem Framework bisher zufrieden war suche ich eins, das die Funktionalität bietet. Welches ist da zu empfehlen?


----------



## HLX (19. Nov 2008)

Diese Frage kann nicht pauschal beantwortet werden. Das richtige Framework hängt immer von deinen Anforderungen ab.

GWT z.B. ist ein AJAX-Framework - also nicht mit Struts zu vergleichen.

Falls du mit Struts 1.3 zufrieden bist und diesen Weg im Prinzip weitergehen willst, kannst du auch mit Struts 2 weitermachen. Auch wenn sich hier einiges geändert hat, dürfte es von allen genannte Frameworks die geringste Einarbeitungszeit ausmachen.


----------



## ps (19. Nov 2008)

Wenn du Struts gewohnt bist und zufrieden damit bist rate ich auch zu Struts2. Allerdings hier die 2.1.x Version inkl. Convention Plugin. Problem: Es gibt noch kein stable release und das convention plugin wird erst demnächst integriert (derzeit und seit ca. einem jahr in der sandbox).

Hauptproblem von S2 sind IMHO zuwenige Entwickler und ein fehlender Richtungsgeber... jeder arbeitet an seinem Lieblingsfeature, aber eine konkrete Roadmap gibt es nicht :/

Wenn es komponentenbasiert sein darf dann schau dir Tapestry 5 an...


----------



## ps (19. Nov 2008)

Wenn du Struts gewohnt bist und zufrieden damit bist rate ich auch zu Struts2. Allerdings hier die 2.1.x Version inkl. Convention Plugin. Problem: Es gibt noch kein stable release und das convention plugin wird erst demnächst integriert (derzeit und seit ca. einem jahr in der sandbox).

Hauptproblem von S2 sind IMHO zuwenige Entwickler und ein fehlender Richtungsgeber... jeder arbeitet an seinem Lieblingsfeature, aber eine konkrete Roadmap gibt es nicht :/

Wenn es komponentenbasiert sein darf dann schau dir Tapestry 5 an...


----------

